# Caller id supported modem



## vijaythefool (Aug 18, 2004)

HEy can some one help me to choose a modem that can display the incoming call no etc ie a caller id capable modem . currently iam using a d-link internal modem can some one really help me out ?


----------



## amitsaudy (Aug 30, 2004)

Most probably your D Link modem is capable of displaying the
caller ID.
You have to enable the Caller ID service with you service provider.
I had to enable CID for my MTNL connection.
It is free ya have to just fill some form and its activated.
Which chipset is your DLink modem?


----------

